# No hi surt



## Twist-ful

Hola;

Em podeu dir si la següent frase és correcte?

*D'aquesta dutxa, l'aigua surt amb potencia i molt calenta, però d'aquella no hi surt.*

Vull saber si _*no hi surt* _significa que l'aigua surt de la dutxa, però no amb potencia i calenta.

Gràcies


----------



## RIU

No soc especialista, però jo diria _no n'hi surt._


----------



## Twist-ful

Gracies, i aixo vol dir que surt aigua, pero no com de l'altra dutxa, o sigui amb molta potencia? O vol dir que simplemente no surt gens d'aigua?


----------



## Lurrezko

..._però d'aquella no en surt_, es com ho diria jo.


----------



## RIU

Perdona, si vols expressar això, millor:

D'aquesta dutxa, l'aigua surt amb potencia i molt calenta, però d'aquella no.


----------



## Twist-ful

I si diguéssis: ...... però d'aquella no *l'hi* surt, no seria: La = l'aigua i hi = amb potencia?

Crec que m'estic liant amb el pronom HI quan es refereix a un adverbi.

Gracies


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Twist-ful said:


> Hola;
> 
> Em podeu dir si la següent frase és correcte?
> 
> *D'aquesta dutxa, l'aigua surt amb potencia i molt calenta, però d'aquella no hi surt.*
> 
> Vull saber si _*no hi surt* _significa que l'aigua surt de la dutxa, però no amb potencia i calenta.
> 
> Gràcies




1.El pronom "hi" entre altres funcions substitueix el complement predicatiu. Que no és altre cosa que un nom o adjectiu que qualifica el subjecte o l'objecte directe d'un verb que no és estrictament copulatiu, és a dir, altre que ser, estar, esdevenir i semblar. Aquesta mena de verbs es consideren semicopulatius.

Per exemple:

L'aigua surt de la dutxa A *calenta* (però)--> L'aigua no *hi* surt de la dutxa B. ("calenta" complement predicatiu que qualifica l'aigua).

2. El promom "hi" entre altres funcions substitueix un complement circumstancial de manera. Per exemple:

L'aigua de la dutxa A surt *amb potència* --> L'aigua de la dutxa B no *hi* surt.

Per tant, el pronom *"hi" és ambigu* perquè es refereix a què l'aigua surt *calenta** i al mateix temps* que ho fa *amb potència*. 

La pregunta és què t'interessa expressar a tu respecte a la dutxa B? L'aspecte que "l'aigua surt calenta" o que "l'aigua surt amb potència"? Totes dues? Segons el que vulguis destacar l'oració s'hauria de reformular per evitar ambigüitats.


----------



## Twist-ful

O sigui que "....pero d'aquesta no hi surt"  (l'aigua que surt no surt calenta i amb potencia) és correcte?


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Ben mirat, el pronom resulta ambigu. Què vols expressar exactament? Com et comento més amunt.


----------



## Twist-ful

Anem a veure, havia vist la frase _És gaire salat aquest arros? - sí que l'hi trobo. (el = l'arros i hi =  salat) _i volia intentar fer una frase que contingués aquest ús del pronom HI per veure si l'havia entés bé o no. 

L'exemple que vaig inventar és _M'agrada dutxar-me amb aquesta dutxa perque l'aigua en surt amb molta potencia i molt calenta, mentres que d'alquella altra dutxa, l'aigua no hi surt. (No surt amb tanta potencia i no surt molt calenta.)_


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Twist-ful said:


> Anem a veure, havia vist la frase _És gaire salat aquest arros? - sí que l'hi trobo. (el = l'arros i hi =  salat) _i volia intentar fer una frase que contingués aquest ús del pronom HI per veure si l'havia entés bé o no.
> 
> L'exemple que vaig inventar és _M'agrada dutxar-me amb aquesta dutxa perque l'aigua en surt amb molta potencia i molt calenta, mentres que d'alquella altra dutxa, l'aigua no hi surt. (No surt amb tanta potencia i no surt molt calenta.)_



D'acord! Tu vols utilitzar HI com a exemple substitut d'un complement predicatiu (cas 1 que ja he explicat). Per tant, el teu exemple és incorrecte perquè HI substitueix dos complements amb diferents funcions com ja t'he explicat. Per tant, *et suggereixo que eliminis "amb potència"* i *deixis el complement predicatiu "calenta"* que és el que t'interessa il·lustrar:

M'agrada dutxar-me en aquesta dutxa perquè l'aigua en surt molt calenta, mentre que l'aigua d'aquella altra dutxa no hi surt molt/massa/tant/gaire/gens/gens ni mica*.

*El pronom HI no inclou l'adverbi MOLT que determina la intensitat de "calenta", per tant, ja que en la dutxa A s'utilitza MOLT seria desitjable que en la dutxa B també s'especifiqués la intensitat de l'esdeveniment. Atès que es fa una comparativa de dutxes.


----------

